# SHOUTcast-Viedeo-Streaming



## kocik (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

 ich bin Betreiber eines Webradios.
 Wir würden gerne einmal wöchentlich einen Video-Stream machen.
 Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man das per SHOUTcast machen kann?

 Mfg,
 David Kocik


----------

